
Minecraft-ish WebGL Demo Makes You Wonder What&#8217;s Possible in HTML5 - html5grind
http://www.html5grind.com/2011/07/19/minecraft-ish-webgl-demo-makes-you-wonder-whats-possible/
======
html5grind
Here's a fork of the project with day/night, collision detection and more:

<http://syllab.fr/projets/minecraft/minecraft.html>

